# 2018 Nissan Versa Note Radio Control Unit



## ChuckS (2 mo ago)

My daughter managed to melt the radio screen on her 2018 Nissan Versa Note. Have been looking for a replacement on eBay and it's slim pickings. There are one or two on there in pretty bad shape. I've heard that I can use Sentra or Versa Sedan stereos from the same time frame by changing the bracket. The issue is that there is no reliable cross reference. The part number shows only one unit fits her car.

The part number is 281859MF0A. The model number is CV-CN17N0GX. I know it has the 5 inch screen, Bluetooth, and a backup camera. No navigation. Attaching a pic for reference.

So can anyone point me in the right direction on a possible replacement that would work in her car? Can order them from Nissan for about 2k, which is highway robbery. 

Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The reason you can't find one is because that's a '12~'14 Titan radio. It isn't what came with the car. I suggest you visit NissanPartsDeal.com and plug in the VIN number, that will tell you what p/n the car actually came with.

Strike that. Dyslexia, I read "FM" instead of "MF". My bad.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It would help to have a pic of the connector cavities on the back of the unit. There were two different types of "Display Audio" on the '18 Versas and Notes, but the connectors and wiring look similar for the two types, just not between the types..


----------



## ChuckS (2 mo ago)

Her VIN is 3N1CE2CP3JL357599. I'll check out parts deal.

This is a pic from the one part number that matches on eBay. Think the listing is screwed up. It shows as a 2018 Altima receiver, but then under the fitment information it shows "*Nissan Versa 2018-2018 (receiver), AM-FM-CD-receiver, w/o navigation; Hatchback (Note), w/Bluetooth. *Also attaching a front pic of her unit.

Only reason I'm not buying the eBay listing is it has a big gouge in the screen. And it's $242.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That's a Type 1. Let me go over the WD's for the Versa sedans and see if there's one that looks like it will work.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the -3VY0A part from the '18 Versa sedan, it has the right connector layout. The WD's imply the only real difference is you need to swap two pins on the small white connector for the Aux port. I can get you pinouts if you decide to try it.








13-18 Nissan Versa Radio Stereo CD Mp3 Player Receiver Audio Am FM 281853VY0A for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 13-18 Nissan Versa Radio Stereo CD Mp3 Player Receiver Audio Am FM 281853VY0A at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

